# Stee Thread 2007



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2007)

My old thread is huge so Ithought I'd be nice and start a new one that doesn't take as long todownload. My old thread, 2005-2006, is here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=9472&amp;forum_id=6

Oberon's thread will still be separate until I know he can stay forsure. I'm still working on bonding him with Fey and Sprite,and I've started letting him loose on the floor instead of only doingforced cuddling. His thread, for all you worshippers outthere, is here:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=17530&amp;forum_id=6

On to the pictures! Fey and Sprite have been doing mad, madbinkies lately. Maybe they're happy about Oberon? Ican always hope. I'll be nice and label who's who.

Sprite flying sideways!






Another solid landing from Fey! 10!





Sprite says "What the heck are you doing, Fey?"





Fey: "I'm coming, Momma!"





She found us! Hide the evidence!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 7, 2007)

Great pics! I'd definitely say thembinkying so much means that they're happy Oberon's there!This could be very good. :thumbup


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Jan 7, 2007)

Naturestee you always catch the best binky shots!:great:Those girls must be excited about their new boyfriend.


----------



## Haley (Jan 7, 2007)

Lucky you! I never catch binky shots. :blueribbon:

The girls look wonderful, as usual. :inlove:

Has little princess Mocha detected another man in the house? I wonderif things dont work out with Fey and Sprite if she would be willing tohave another worshipper?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 7, 2007)

Ha! I don't want Oberon hurt,sorry. Mocha did get to see him through the cage bars while Iwas holding him in my lap, but not up close. She looked justas grumpy as she always does when I'm sitting with the fairy girlsinstead of her.

I think Oberon's main problem is that he's not used to interacting withother rabbits. He seemed nervous when Sprite got near himwhile he was running loose. I still think bonding ispossible, though.


----------



## Starina (Jan 7, 2007)

Your little hotties are so cute! I love those eye marks. (That's how I wear my makeup!) :shock:



~Star~


----------



## 2bunmom (Jan 7, 2007)

What great pictures! Iwish my 2 would binkie like that. They are about 5 or 6 yearsold now so they do really small binkies if they do any atall!! They mostly lay around and get really excited when itis time to eat-like I never feed them! One thing I donotice since they are older is that they do cuddle with me more so Iguess that is a good trade off. I always enjoy yourrabbit pictures and posts. Beckie, Trouble andTrixie


----------



## Crystalballl (Jan 7, 2007)

Oh they are soooo cute!!!! What greataction shots. Wish mine would turn out like that.My binkie shot I finally got of Holly is blurry. But yourbabies sure are sweet!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

Picture time!

Loki approaches a hurdle. He loves jumping over that!





What's that?





Mocha caught in the act.





Poor, pitiful bunnies sleeping in the remnants of their breakfast.





Fey looking for her boyfriend on the couch (she always checks to see if he's there).





Fey again. Got any treats?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

And of course we need the kittens...

Eve's close up.





Lily gets very, very comfy.





You can't see me! I'm camoflauged!





Lily had a strange fascination with Ice Age 2. I've never seen her watch tv before!


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2007)

Love the new pics! I was thinking we needed some updates on Loki and Mocha.

Loki needs to move here and join the dutch boys club. :dutchHe is too much!

And look at Mocha's ears in this one:






She reminds me of a little dog or something 

And the kitties are gorgeous as always! Btw, how is everyone's health?


----------



## naturestee (Jan 20, 2007)

Everyone's pretty healthy at the moment, thanksfor asking! Lily's herpes is pretty much under control at themoment. The only problem is she's still very gassy, but I'mstarting to think that's permanent. At least she's notbloated gassy any more, just very very farty. LOL!

Eve hasn't been sick for some time now, and Loki's eye hasn't beenacting up much. So my only real concern is Oberon'ssore/calloused hocks and it's not a huge deal at the moment.

Oh, and Loki's staying here, thank you very much. You don't have enough girls for him to flirt with!


----------



## Haley (Jan 20, 2007)

*naturestee wrote:*


> Oh, and Loki's staying here, thank you very much.You don't have enough girls for him to flirt with!


haha :biggrin:thats true! He does have quite a nice little setup there with all those ladies!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jan 21, 2007)

Wow, you really get some awesome shots!! This is great!


----------



## Michaela (Jan 23, 2007)

I love all your bunnies Naturestee, they are allvery beautiful!:inlove:Might just have to hop on a flight andbunynap that little Loki, plenty of girls for him to flirt withhere!!:witch:

This isa great shot too, my cat Moppet sat like that during atv show once, he even went away during the ad breaks and came back andstared when it came on again!:rofl:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow...LOVE the pictures!! 

The kitties are growing FAST!! And so beautiful, too!

I love your bunnificous fivesome, too...what wonder bunnies! 

I love all your furbabies...though you've really got me outnumbered!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 24, 2007)

Well, come on Rosie, lets getcracking! You already have the cats, and a bunny via plane ifthe weather is good. So you need two more bunnies now...


----------



## katt (Jan 24, 2007)

aww. . .they are so cute. . .

i have a weakness for dwarf hotots, as i use to have a whole barn fullof them (well, at least a big part of the barn full of them). . .


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I should send you a picture of the look onDanny's face (my husband) if I should say something like, "Hey...yaknow...there are a coupla bonded bunnies at the BunnyLuv shelter nearus that are available! I think the girls could use a coupleMORE friends!! C'mon...can we?????"

I think it'd be something mixed between :shock: and :X...hehe!!

He's an animal lover almost as much as I am (which we both know is aHUGE one), but he's much more practical about it.Argh...these men and their practicality...really puts a damper on thewarren I'm trying to put together...hehe!!

He knows when we get a house within a couple years, that I plan onhaving a bedroom (or two) dedicated to bunnies...and to also have dogs,and cats, and gerbils, and birds, and and and.....HAHA!!Heck, I plan to also foster when we have the room! (And then,ya know, they'll probably be staying once I see their cute littlefaces...)

I don't think anybody can ever have enough furbabies...:inlove:
*
naturestee wrote: *


> Well, come on Rosie,lets get cracking! You already have the cats, and a bunny viaplane if the weather is good. So you need two more bunniesnow...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jan 24, 2007)

Hmm sounds familiar...


----------



## missyscove (Jan 24, 2007)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but...

*maherwoman wrote: *


> He knows when we get a house within a couple years, that I plan on having a bedroom (or two) dedicated to bunnies...and to also have dogs, and cats, and gerbils, and birds, and and and.....HAHA!! Heck, I plan to also foster when we have the room! (And then, ya know, they&#39;ll probably be staying once I see their cute little faces...)


 Rosie, cross the gerbils off your list. They&#39;re illegal here in CA, just like ferrets, hedgehogs, sugar gliders, and Quaker & Monk parakeets. 

http://www.cdfa.ca.gov/ahfss<WBR>/ah/faqna.htm]http://www.cdfa<WBR>.ca.gov/ahfss/ah/faqna.htm[/url]


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

I know, I know...but one can dream, right?? Hehe...

(I actually did know that, too...it&#39;s why I don&#39;t have any, hehe!)


----------



## missyscove (Jan 24, 2007)

This gives you time to pick a new species! 

I just wrote an english paper on why ferrets should be legalized. I&#39;d love a hedgehog.

-Stee&#39;s, the animals are looking beautiful, as usual. I&#39;m especially a Loki fan.


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 24, 2007)

That&#39;s so funny...my husband mentioned the other day how he&#39;d like a hedgehog...that&#39;s one I didn&#39;t know was illegal. Real shame, too...they&#39;re so cute!


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jan 28, 2007)

Just to prove I didn&#39;t fall off the world, I decided to post the next pictures. Usually I poke around on Angela&#39;s log because I am too lazy to log out and log in again and I have gotten in the habit of just reading and not posting.

This pic is from a lap bonding session. Usually we only do two rabbits at once, but I was able to nab Sprite while Angela had the other two and I plunked her down in the mix.






And a close up of the Lord himself, Oberon


----------



## Pipp (Jan 28, 2007)

*Mr. Stee wrote: *


>


 Now isn&#39;t this the look of ecstasy followed by a sly smile on the occasion of being sandwiched by two beautiful girls? :biggrin:

Priceless pics!! :thanks:

Nose pats to all!(includingMr. Stee, nice to see you post!) 



sas  and the gang :bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance::bunnydance:<WBR>:bunnydance:


----------



## maherwoman (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh, absolutely too cute for words...especially that grin from Lord Oberon in the final shot. 

The girls don&#39;t look too unhappy, either! Hehe...


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2007)

I hope you're not expecting me to give this pillow back!





Why yes, I am comfy. Why do you ask?





Run away! Run away!





Is it just me or do they look suspicious?





I disapprove of you replacing my favorite chair!


----------



## HoneyPot (Feb 14, 2007)

LOL, those are some GUILTY bunny looks in the sofa picture. No, not causing trouble, never...

And is that little Miss Fey or Sprite that looks so comfy on that pillow. Great pics!! I love your crew.

___________
Nadia


----------



## naturestee (Feb 14, 2007)

That would be little Miss Fey.

And my bunnies never cause trouble, ever!:innocent


----------



## gwhoosh (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh goodness! Your bunnies and kitties are too adorable!! You take great pictures as well :apollo::kiss:


----------



## maherwoman (Feb 14, 2007)

Hehe!! Those are WONDERFUL!!! 

I just love your babies...they're all so beautiful (or handsome in thecase of the boys)!! I love the looks you capture...

:inlove:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 1, 2007)

Ummm Pictures?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

Ok ok! It hasn't been thatlong! I have a few pictures from last night. All ofthe bunnies were binkying like mad and running around like loons,although I didn't think to get the camera till Mocha and Loki were out,and they were the last ones.

I'll get some later today. I want to get pics of the game collection too, to prove how geeky we are.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 3, 2007)

That picof LordOberon is almost intimidating!!:shock: He looks like the rabbit version of a mad SeanConnery!!! 

I wouldn't mess with him... :no:

Raspberry


----------



## naturestee (Mar 3, 2007)

Ras, you're just scared of big bunnies. Seriously, he's a mush!

Since Alicia insisted, here's some more pics. Lots of Mocha, because the little princess deserves it.

Another pic of Lily being way too comfortable. I don't havemany pics of Eve because it's so hard to get clear pictures of blackanimals.





Who, me? I'm being good for once!





Loki doing a sliding turn in a Bunny 500.





Whee!





I believe I shall call this Loki's Lounge. And I will beserved Craisins by loyal slaves, and groomed by many beautiful, gentle(!) lady buns.










Obey me, slave!





Mocha's usual hay-eating position. Perfectly placed so the poops land on the floor.:disgust:





Or she does this...










Bunny Brigade, charge!





Mmm, can't talk. Mouth full.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 4, 2007)

Great Pictures! Ilove the mid-air leap into the hay basket!Sebreacts just about the same way each time we reload his. Isn't it nicethat they can find such joy in the simple pleasures in life?


----------



## cheryl (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh my gosh!.....it even looks like Loki is ducking while Mocha jumps rightover him LOL






Awesome pictures!

cheryl


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Mar 4, 2007)

Brilliant pictures, how do you alwaysget such great action shots?


----------



## storminstaffs (Mar 4, 2007)

wow fab pictures wish i could catch my rabbits in the act as my binky shots etc are normally just a blur


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 4, 2007)

:bunnydance:YAY! We got pictures!:bunnydance:


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks! I get action shots by sittingaround with the camera in my hand for way longer than I reallyshould. When I think they're going to do something, I focusthe camera on the area I think they'll be in (press the button half waydown) and then click the button once they start to move. I'vedeleted tons of pictures where I only end up getting a butt, or alittle bit of flying foot, or a bunny sitting on the ground after theworld's most fabulous binky. Having a decent camera helps,although mine is nothing special. And I never use the red-eyesetting because it guarantees that by the time the camera actuallytakes the picture, the rabbit will already be on the other side of theroom staring at your flashing box.

Cheryl, I think Loki has learned to stay out of Mocha's way.If she wants it, she won't stop at anything to get it. He'sprobably been smacked enough times to know better.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Mar 4, 2007)

They are fabulous pics! Did you happento change the shutter speed on your camera? I think I need toon mine, if it's possible.:?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 4, 2007)

No, we didn't change anything. Thereis a Sport setting for fast-moving stuff, but we never useit. Nothing seems to turn out right when we do.


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

:bunnydanceictures?

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2007)

Geez, it's only been a week! Give an inch, you take a mile!


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 12, 2007)

Yes. So Pictures?:bunnydance:

Aliciaand The Zoo Crew! (2007)andBreethe The Moo Cow Bunny


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

Ok, first a cute video. I wish myvideo file converter program didn't degrade the quality somuch. This was crystal clear in the originalfile.:? Anyway, Sprite has been really aggressive and gruntylately so I thought I'd get a video for all of you who have never beengrunted at before. Low and behold the little beast stopsgrunting! It's funny though.





Now for more Mocha and Loki pics. Here's proof that I don'talways get my good shots. Mocha is hard to photograph becauseshe's super fast and less predictable than the others.Binkying over Loki:











Loki binky!





Shall I jump over this or not?





Praying for Mocha's twin Pipp:










And she flopped!





I love Loki in this one.





This face could get away with murder.





And this face could do murder! Kiss my lips, slave!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

Kitty time!

Yay, a clear pic of Eve!










It was so warm that we opened the windows to air the house out. Mmm, the smells of spring!




















She keeps trying to get those fish...


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

That is so awesome!! I love the video! I love the pictures! I love the bunnies! Can I have them?

:bunnydance:


Edit to add: Love the Cats!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

No! Mine!:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> No! Mine!:bunnydance:




Aww no fair!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

You have plenty of your own. Except the cats. But you don't want Lily, she's stinky.:disgust:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

That is true. Want to come help me clean cages and move my bedroom around tomorrow?:bunnydance:


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't think I will ever get away from here. I gave up a life after the fourth bunny.


----------



## Haley (Mar 17, 2007)

Great pics and I love the video!

Your bunnies are all so adorable! Mocha's facial expressions remind meof Lucy sometimes...its the "bow down to theprincess" look 

Do we get an Oberon update as well?


----------



## naturestee (Mar 17, 2007)

I don't have any new pics of Oberon, but I did give a bit of a bonding update.


----------



## Michaela (Mar 17, 2007)

Angela wonderful pictures as always! Great video, I love when people put videos on their blogs.

I think I _need_ Mocha!!:hyper: One of the cutest buns in the world.


----------



## naturestee (Jun 28, 2007)

It's been way too long since I updated this. I don't have any new good pics of the buns, but I do have two stories to share about Fey the "innocent" troublemaker.

1st story- I was cleaning out Fey and Sprite's litterboxes when I heard a little kerplunk-scrabble-scrabble from the bathroom. I went to check it out, and there was Fey. IN the bathtub, which was all wet because I just took a shower. She was sitting very very upright and had this look on her face that said "What took you so long, Momma?" She all but jumped into my arms, getting me wet in the process. When I put her down she went off to do some binkies like nothing happened.

2nd story- Loki and Mocha's pen is right next Fey and Sprite's. It has to walls of NIC panels with 2 inches in between. I also keep pieces of cardboard and paper grocery bags in between because Mocha gets stressed if she sees Fey and Sprite too much. Well, I was sitting down petting Oberon while all the other buns were in their pens. Somebun had been playing with the stuff between the walls and there was a bunny-width gap allowing the buns to see each other. Fey hopped up to the gap, put her front paws on the NIC wall, and did a long stretch and yawn. Mocha immediately ran over and got into an aggressive posture. Fey sat there. Mocha started pushing her nose through her side of the wall, trying to bite Fey. Fey stuck her nose in her side a little, just far enough that Mocha couldn't actually latch on. Mocha was going nuts and Loki was grooming Mocha's butt in an attempt to calm her down. Eventually Fey got bored with her taunting and hopped away. Cheeky monkey!


----------



## naturestee (Jun 28, 2007)

I lied, I do have a new bunny pic! Here is what James calls "my sixth bunny." He's in the yard most days, and has a taste for my English Daisies, strawberries, and pea vines. :?






Some pretty flower pics from my yard. Cherry flowers:










Mock Orange Bush flowers:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jun 28, 2007)

That bunny's hair looks funny? Do wild buns shed? *pondering*

Have you been getting lessons from Stan? Those pics are awesome.


----------



## Haley (Jun 29, 2007)

pretty flowers!

I wonder what kind of bun that wild one is, doesnt look like a cotton, does it?

PS I need a Mocha/Loki fix


----------



## aussie bunny mummy (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi there, just thought I'd jump in! I have two domestic buns and one wild one and they certainly do shed! The wild one doesn't lose quite as much fur but you can definitely see his moult line and his fur gets lighter and darker depending on the season.


----------



## Haley (Jul 5, 2007)

Oh Angelaaaaa, where are you??

How are your babies?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 5, 2007)

Eek! Sorry, forgot to reply!

The buns are good. I had a fairly good bathtub session with the whities (LOL) tonight. This Saturday I'm going to go meet Julie (Treasured Friend). Hooray! I'm trying to get a hold of some hay for her too. She suggested bringing the three bonding beasts down with me and I just might do that. An hour-long car ride might do them some good. And I'm just super excited to meet another bunny person face to face. 

Loki is blowing his coat like there's no tomorrow. Mocha seems to have decided that she likes being held and cuddled, just not being picked up. Wierd little cutie.

Oh, and that wild bun is an Eastern Cottontail. That's all we have here, although supposedly they get a few snowshoe hares up north. Really rare though. He does look more slender than the ones I'm used to seeing where I grew up. Local subspecies/varieties aren't unusual though. I grew up in prairie/marsh country in the middle of the state, now I'm on Lake Michigan where there used to be sand dunes and forest. That could account for the differences. And yes, wild buns do have seasonal molts.

Oh, and did I tell you that the wild bunny flicks us off? Who does he think he is?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2007)

Sorry, no bunny pictures yet. But I do have this pic that I'm really proud of. It's two damselflies mating.





I do want to share that I finally got to visit Julie (Treasured Friend) yesterday. It was awesome! She has a beautiful house, filled to the brim with bunny cages because of the babies her rescues had. I don't know how she keeps that many bunnies so well taken care of, but she does. I got to snuggle and pet a lot of them. I think I fell in love with Karla, her disabled Harlequin girl. She was so sweet and gentle, and she can really move for not being able to use her legs! When we left her room she came right after us demanding more attention.

I had brought Oberon, Fey, and Sprite in the car with me so Julie got to meet them. They all rode together in the car both ways and had a bonding session in her kitchen. Julie has all mid-size to larger buns, so tiny little Sprite was very different for her. Now I just need to learn Julie's gift for trancing. My buns put up a fuss when I do it, but not for her!

And I promise I'll try to get pics of Mocha and Loki sometimes soon! Honest!


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Jul 8, 2007)

Fey is such a beautiful bunny.. SO ADORABLE your bunnies are so cute.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 9, 2007)

I can't believe you got to meet Julie ,Angela I just e-mailed her that I thought that someday I hoped to meet her.

If I hadn't been with grouchy Jim the day I brought Oberon I could have at least gone in that restaurant with you and talked.....
maybe someday all of us Wi rabbit people can get together Cara, Julie, Angela and me. and anyone I missed


----------



## Haley (Jul 9, 2007)

Thats so great you got to meet Julie and her fuzzbutts! Im jealous!

So how are the three getting along? Do they fight once theyre out of the car or what?


----------



## Mr. Stee (Jul 11, 2007)

Today when Angela was feeding the rabbits, I was standing in the door eating a frozen juice bar (rasberry) when I decided to let the bunnies have a nibble. Angela thought this was funny and ran to get the camera. Here is what they thought of the frozen treat.

Fey and Sprite loved it and were biting off as much as they could. Soon after they were doing mad binkies and racing around (sugar high?)





Oberon wasn't sure what to do with it and only sniffed it a bit and chinned and licked it tentatively, but he was also grumpy at the time because he was in temporary lock down so that others could run a bit.





Loki seemed to not be sure of it until he licked it once, then he took two big bites before dashing off (maybe he thought he was being naughty)





Mocha was hesitant until Loki took his bites, then came over and sniffed it. She then rested her chin on the popsicle for a second or two. After that she would draw away sharply (probably got too cold for her). She did this three times, then backed slowly away. After that, if we approached her with it, she got into a "I will kill you if you get closer!" defensive stance.


----------



## Haley (Jul 11, 2007)

haha great pics!

My bunnies love strawberry banana smoothies and always mooch off me whenever I have one. And I love those fruit juice bars (strawberry)! I cant eat them around Basil and Max because they will beg for a bite, they are addicted!


----------



## jordiwes (Jul 12, 2007)

Lol, thanks for the laugh. I love Mocha resting her chin on the popsicle!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 12, 2007)

Mr. Stee posted pictures!!inkelepht::inlove::wave:

This RO community becomes more of a treasure each day. One of the best ways to spend a Saturday afternoon? Holding Angela and James' kids and visiting with mr and mrs stee!! The popsicle pics are smilemakers. 

While Angela and James were here, Oberon, Fey and Sprite mighta felt they had a paparazzi psycho.Very grateful Angela didn't clobber me for wanting to snap so many photos. I was reluctant, too, to let go of her sweeties, because holding them just made me melt. naturestee, you are too kind with your words.

Mom nDad stee's little ones are quite adorable, irresistable,and addicting compared to our larger-size clan. Lemme see if those snuggler pics can be posted somewhere? Meanwhile,memories of the day will be smiles for many years to come. If only we all couldn't be closer and have (more) opps to hold aget-together; haley,maureen, cara... Let's come up with a plan.

Love the photos. Karla and all send you guys a snuggle!


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 12, 2007)

Because of their background and educational roles, I learned lots from mr. and mrs. stee's advice and suggestions.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 12, 2007)

Ha ha! Julie, have you SEEN how many pics I take of my pets? They don't notice flashy cameras at all, they're a normal occurrence here.

Haley, they got along just fine in the car. They were a bit snippy when they were in the house, but we did have to separate them for a while so we could turn our backs on them and meet Julie's furry crew. Fey was mostly busy staring out the window while Sprite staked out a litter box for her territory and Oberon explored and got snuggled.

I still love how silly Mocha was last night with the popsickle! :roflmao:


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jul 13, 2007)

For Angela and aussie bunny mummy: Our yard cottontail came binkying one evening from the blue spruce tree, !-BINKYS by a COTTONTAIL-!, when I called her name. We witnessed her doing a contented bunny flop. Have her side flip belly pose on digital. Nacho Beeler (male cottontail) did a contended flop for us too! Yes, indeed, I believe they will flick you off. The e/c binky dance was a sight to see!

They really know how to show their emotions and feelings at times. 

Sending your sixth bunny good vibes and safe garden treats.


----------



## aussie bunny mummy (Jul 14, 2007)

I've always wondered about wild bunnies... in the wild! My little wild one binkies and flops but he is inside our home, always! Very safe! That's great to hear they binky and flop, and in full view for you! My wild bunny "Binky" does flop, but almost always keeps his head upright so he doesn't trance himself. That must be so special for you to see your eastern cottontail flop and binky!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 15, 2007)

Aw, that's so neat that you got to meet Julie! It sounds like you all had a very nice time.

Those popsicle pics are so cute, that's funny. Thanks for sharing those. I'll have to try that sometime. Hubby had an ice cream cone once and introduced it to the buns and they didn't really have any interest, especially Snuff, who seemed scared of it:shock:. Haha.


----------



## doodle (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow, it's been a long time since I've seen your crew. I just love them (all of them), and your pictures of their antics are great and really show how much fun it is just to have them around the house.  Great action shots too!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 21, 2007)

Yay, I finally took more pictures! First, Oberon relaxing by the girls. He's been doing this a lot more lately. 






Sprite being "abused." She was not a happy girl. But it does distract her when she gets mad at Oberon during bonding sessions. Then she's more mad at us then him for a while. 










The bunnies all got new toys last night. I've had them for a while but I've been hoarding them for when they got bored with their other ones. I got these from an online bird store but they're also sold at Bunny Bytes. They're balsa wood, so they're soft wood that is kind of spongy. I think I'm going to try making them myself since they like them.

It has the Princess Mocha seal of approval!





Loki wants in on the fun too.





Fey and Sprite went nuts on theirs. This is after only one night. 





Bunny foot!





It's not easy being queen...










Back off! My vent!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 22, 2007)

Seeing as how Fey and Sprite have now almost totally destroyed their balsa toy, I bought balsa wood at the craft store and I'm breaking out the power tools to play with it. Watch out!:shock:


----------



## cmh9023 (Jul 22, 2007)

Mocha is a cutie!! How big is she? She reminds me of my little girl Sherry


----------



## naturestee (Jul 23, 2007)

Mocha is the tiniest fuzzball here, and the most demanding one! Last time she was at the vet (year and a half ago so it could be off a little), she weighed just over 2 lbs. And she has a stubby little body and short legs, so it makes her look even smaller. Sprite is about 2.5 lbs but looks bigger because her longer legs make her look taller. Mocha is a Polish according to Pamnock and she looks a lot like the ones I saw at the ARBA show.

Her boy toy Loki is just under 5 lbs, and you can definately tell that he is more than twice her size! But she bosses him around, and smacks him on the nose for flirting with the other rabbits or cats.

Edit: I actually think Button looks more like her. They have the same face and body, just a different color.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 7, 2007)

I gots vidyos, LOL!

Don't mind the mess, or the bad camera. We didn't buy it for video.:?

Fey doing a Bunny 500




Sprite doing a BIG jump!


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 7, 2007)

Aww longer next time.They are perfection.


----------



## Haley (Aug 7, 2007)

Beautiful pics and videos! Your bunnies are all such characters. I cant get enough and Im always thrilled to see an update!

And RE: A midwest get together, we so need to. Either here or like Chicago area would be so great cuz I bet we could convince those canucks to come over too  

Oh, and I love this pic: 







Thats the Lucy/Mocha/Teresa/Misty/Pipp Diva face


----------



## naturestee (Sep 22, 2007)

I thought I'd do an update, because we finally took more pics and we're really pushing to get Fey and Oberon bonded. She needs the company.

Fey sat by the door all day yesterday. It looked like she was waiting for Sprite. Oberon laid next to her like this most of the day too. Sorry for the grainy pic, for some reason I couldn't get it to turn out right.






These pics are from the bonding session last night. Fey mostly sat on top of the loveseat while Oberon played. Nearly no aggression, just the occasional threat of a nip from Oberon when Fey doesn't groom him like he wants. She was more active this morning and was starting to encourage him to play chase with her and even did one small binky.






Take a pic of this side, Daddy!





*sniff sniff* Is you mah friend?





Oberon to Fey: You're right, it is nice up here!





Jumping down





Must... have... carrot leaf! 





Under...





And over!





From this morning, when Fey wasn't quite as depressed.

Oooo, window!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 24, 2007)

Bump for Jess!


----------



## jordiwes (Sep 24, 2007)

Awww, Ang, I think you're doing the right thing. It would be good for both of them.

(((hugs))) and keep us up to date. I'm sure Oberon would love to have admittance to Fey and Sprite's play haven (a.k.a. "cage", using the term very loosely).


----------



## naturestee (Sep 24, 2007)

Yeah, Oberon is definitely doing a lot to help her feel better. Even so, today I came home to find her snuggled up with the teddy bear she always used to ignore.

They are getting more comfortable together, and I think Oberon has been making some manly attempts at grooming Fey.:muscleman:

Unfortunately they scare her a bit because they almost look like nipping, but we're getting there!


----------



## Haley (Sep 24, 2007)

They are adorable together. I really hope they bond- it would be so good for Fey to have somebun to keep her company.


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Sep 24, 2007)

Aw, they are so adorable. I hope they bond!

Is Oberon still considered a "foster"


----------



## Pipp (Sep 24, 2007)

Haley* wrote: *


> Oh, and I love this pic:
> 
> *
> 
> ...



*:inlove:*



naturestee* wrote: *


> Fey sat by the door all day yesterday. It looked like she was waiting for Sprite. Oberon laid next to her like this most of the day too.


This is such ahappy/sad pic...

I think they're going to be just fine together. 

Goes to show,it's always good to have spare bunnies around. 

sas :hug1


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Sep 25, 2007)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Bump for Jess!


:hugsquish:I love them - thank you!:biggrin2:


----------



## HoneyPot (Sep 25, 2007)

> Haley* wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, and I love this pic:
> ...


HAHah, Haley you are SO right. 

(snuggles to Mocha) 

_________________
Nadia


----------



## naturestee (Sep 26, 2007)

Well, I just gave Mocha your snuggles and got thumped off! LOL, what a diva!

I thought I'd give a quick bonding update before I go to bed. Fey and Oberon are doing _really_ well together! They're snuggling a little bit, mainly when I pet Fey and Oberon wants some love too. Fey tries to snuggle with Oberon when he's lying down but is too shy. They play really nicely together. They're binkying together and playing a little friendly chase. Also, Fey started licking his nose a bit, which will really help. Of course, afterwards she kept trying to push her nose under his for some grooming, but he has such a heavy fat head that she couldn't get her nose underneath.

This weekend will be really busy with my brother's wedding. He's marrying a good friend of mine from college and I'm really excited about her being my sister. Friday is ladies' spa day. We all have appointments together for nails, massages, etc. And the bunnies will be getting visitors because my sister's fiancee wants to meet them and so do a couple of my cousins that used to have rabbits as kids. They didn't know you could keep rabbits in the house, spay/neuter, littertrain, etc. so they're curious about my spoiled house buns.

This will be the first time my family is over where they won't ask if Fey has grown because she looks big next to Sprite. Someone always ended up saying that.:tears2:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 26, 2007)

Aww, the bonding sounds like it's going well! I'll shaddup on that note:shock:.

Have a nice weekend. Enjoy the festivities and your family visiting. I can't wait to hear what they had to say about your very "spoiled" buns and their wonderful life they live. One word out of your mouth about them, they'll be lost, haha.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 3, 2007)

Well, for some reason any pics I take in the bunny room lately haven't turned out very well. :huh

But I wanted to show you what we do during bonding sessions now:






They're in Fey's pen! No, they're not living together. But when I get home from work I open Fey's pen up so they are free to move between her pen and Oberon's. I really don't need to watch them at all. When I'm able to watch them later in the evening, I let them out to play in the living room. I could just let Oberon live with Fey now but I want to make sure they'll be ok when I'm not around, so I'm waiting until this weekend to move him in permanently. Then I'll be there all day just in case they get irritated at each other.

Oberon can still get pushy, but not very often any more. He doesn't groom Fey, but she grooms him. In fact, Oberon's fondest wish is fulfilled now that he has a bunny friend willing to clean the inside of his ears! He loves it when we rub the inside of his ears, they must be hard to clean.


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 3, 2007)

Dallas would only groom Teresa once in a blue moon. She did all the grooming. When Connor joined Dallas would groom Connor. Connor groomed both.


----------



## naturestee (Oct 4, 2007)

Silly rabbits and their dominance roles.

I have noticed though that some rabbits need to learn to groom and love the other. Loki didn't groom Mocha at all until they had been bonded for several months. It wasn't just him trying to be more dominant because he lets her boss him around. He had to learn to like her. Sprite was the same way when I rebonded her to Fey. When I first got them Sprite refused to cuddle at all and didn't even want Fey to groom her. They lived in the same cage but were very much separate. After their spays and an unrelated problem causing me to separate and then rebond them, Sprite found she had to earn Fey's affection and that she liked it. So she started to snuggle with Fey. A couple months after they were living together again Sprite started grooming her too.

So hopefully Oberon will learn after a while. He has given Fey a few little licks but not much, and hardly ever. Fey would love to be groomed by him. All she wants is some lovin!

Oh, and FYI Oberon is officially a permanent member of the Stee home! He's staying forever!

arty:


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 4, 2007)

That's great Angela! Congratulations!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2007)

Fey and Oberon are officially bonded! They've been living together for more than a day with no problems (other than Mr. Doofus forgetting how big he is and trying to flop between Fey and the wall she was leaning against ).

I also took a whole bunch of pictures! They're both really happy. So are Mocha and Loki. With Oberon living in the walking space in the bunny room, he had to be put in a dog crate in the living room while the others were getting cleaned, fed, and given playtime. But Mocha was so upset about that she would pee and poop everywhere, meaning she and Loki have been almost completely confined to the bunny room for the last few months. But now they're free to play in the living room again, as long as they behave!

First, Mr. and Mrs. Whitebutt












At last, the big pen is mine!





Queen Fey in her kingdom










Fey's big DBF!





Geronimo!





Flat out running. Doesn't he look like a linebacker or something?





Oberon's idea of heaven: a lovely lady to groom his ginormous ears!


----------



## naturestee (Oct 7, 2007)

Now it's Mocha and Loki's turn!

This is what I get from having a diva in the house.

Hi Mommy! I'm awfully cute. Got any treats on you?





2 seconds later...

What do you mean you DON'T HAVE ANY TREATS???





Did you say treats?





Poor buns. Look at how tuckered out Mocha is. It's 80 and really humid, and it's friggin October!





Binky! The little, shivery, multiple in a row kind.





And a big binky! Aka bunny with springs on feet.


----------



## jordiwes (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh. my. goodness.

Those are some of the cutest pics ever! I especially like the two faces of Mocha and Loki's 4 feet off the ground!

Made my day!


----------



## HoneyPot (Oct 9, 2007)

YAY pictures. That one of Oberon jumping off the sofa and Sprite sitting at the bottom... LOL... she's like.. oh god, is he going to jump on me?. Funny buns.

The new pair looks great together. Charlie was the SAME way with misty - would not groom her for months after they were bonded and I could never figure out why. Your reasoning makes total sense. I always wondered about that.

How was the wedding??? Spa days are the best! I'm implementing spa days all the time now...

___________
Nadia


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 9, 2007)

Wonderful pictures, thanks so much for sharing those.

I always laugh when I see Mocha, something about that face and the way she poses tickles my funny bone!

I'm so glad Fey has a hunk she can call her own, I'm really glad those two bonded. She needs all the love she can get after her loss.

So...any new pics?

leaseplease:


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my - that is just the cutest thing!!:inlove:Well done Angela! (you give me hope for Millie):great:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2007)

Yay, I'm finally posting wedding pics! The schmuck is my baby brother, and the beautiful bride is my friend Tracy. I met her first, darn it!

They were married on the golf course of a country club near Sheboygan at the end of September. I looooove Tracy's flowers! And the cake was stunning- fall colors with leaves instead of flowers, but I didn't take any pics.





















There were two ring bearers, Tracy's nephews. Sooo cute! Here's Nolan:





And Colin, chucking the pillow on the ground while walking up the aisle.:laughsmiley:


----------



## naturestee (Oct 14, 2007)

Time for more bunny pictures too. Here are the lovebirds.





Oberon makes a nice pillow for Fey's butt.





What I call Fey's "flat butt pose." Butt down, tail down, totally relaxed.





Such a hard life. Look at him, sprawled out in the remains of his meal and using a water bowl as a pillow. Must be tough.





STICK!





Spa day for Mocha.





That's right, slave! Get those toes clean!










Those toes must be really dirty. Maybe if she'd use her litterbox...:disgust:





Me too!





I've been playing with an online photo site:
http://www.picnik.com/app#/home/welcome

What do you think?


----------



## cheryl (Oct 16, 2007)

What gorgeous pictures..i really..really love your guys Angela,and i just love those binky pictures,they made me giggle.

And i'm SO happy to hear that Oberon and Fey are bonded together..that is just fabulously wonderful 

Cheryl


----------



## naturestee (Oct 17, 2007)

Aw, thanks Cheryl!

My sister just got her engagement pictures done, and the photographer posted some teaser photos on her blog. They're awesome! Makes me wish we had done engagement photos.

http://mthreestudio.blogspot.com/

I can't wait for the Las Vegas wedding!:weee:

Complete with...

:elvis2:


----------



## naturestee (Nov 12, 2007)

Time for an update, I suppose. As many of you know, Fey and Oberon had a huge fight and had to be separated. In fact, James ripped the door half apart to get to them:





It's hard to see, but the door frame is mostly pulled off of the wall. I guess the NIC door wasn't a good idea during emergencies.

On the up side, they have no problem playing together and aren't territorial. Oberon does nip sometimes though, and I don't know if I'll ever be able to trust them locked in a pen together. But at least they can play together.

A couple pics of Loki looking suspicious of me:









Darling Mocha eating a dead leaf out of the "dig box." I thought they'd like playing in the leaves, but they liked eating them more. Oh well.





Um, Mocha are you nesting?





A lovely lady sitting straight and tall.





Fey finally worked up the nerve to jump up on the wierd round chair. She wasn't sure if she liked it or not.





And a whole bunch of pics of the Doofus, as I have been calling him since he got himself kicked out of Fey's pen.

Vroom! (mid binky)





This is mine, right? (No, it's Fey's and you got yourself kicked out Doofus!)





Relaxing on "his" shelf





Fey's shelf _again_. He really likes it.





And he really hates it here. Can't you tell?










That's all folks!


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Nov 12, 2007)

Your buns look so great and happy!!! :inlove:


----------



## naturestee (Dec 21, 2007)

Christmas pics! This is the first time in two years we've been able to have a tree. Last year the cats were crazy naughty kittens, and the year before we were moving to the new house on New Year's. The bunnies have never seen a Christmas tree before because in the old apartment they weren't allowed into that room.

BTW, the cats haven't destroyed it, but they did manage to get my bunny angel off one of the highest branches. James saved it before it was too badly mangled. That's what I get for using feather wings.

They all like it, but Fey just loves it. She'll sit under the tree, stick her nose up in the branches, and just gaze up at all the pretty lights and ornaments. Such a sweet girl!

These are all Fey:















Oberbutt, who delights in digging at the tree skirt.










Loki: Ooooooo, pretty!





Is it tasty?





We wrapped ourselves, Mommy!





Hey! _Someone's_ ears are in the way of my shot!





Mocha to Loki: You ratted me out to Santa, didn't you!?!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (Dec 22, 2007)

Aww, such great pics!

All your babies look great. I especially loved the ones of Fey with the tree. She's just precious!

:inlove:


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Dec 22, 2007)

Aww! Great pics! They are all sooo happy !


----------



## jordiwes (Dec 22, 2007)

*Snuggys Mom wrote: *


> Aww, such great pics!
> 
> All your babies look great. I especially loved the ones of Fey with the tree. She's just precious!
> 
> :inlove:


:yeahthat:Great pics! Are Fey and Oberon rooming together now?


----------



## naturestee (Dec 22, 2007)

Fey and Oberon play together every day, but I honestly don't think they'll ever be able to share a pen. Oberon can be a real dork about pushing Fey around. She's fine with it if she can get away from him but apparently the pen isn't big enough for that. But they are really happy just sleeping separately and playing together.

Forgot about this pic of James and his baby girl Eve. They're sharing string cheese. He took the pic by the way, and set it as our background picture to surprise me with cuteness! So much for Mr. Doesn'tLikeCats!


----------



## naturestee (Dec 28, 2007)

I pm'd this to Julie, but then I thought I'd post it in my blog too. I volunteer at the local shelter and this is how the day went.

Just got back from the shelter! It was a sad day though, because I found out one of the bunnies died yesterday. Jinx, the sweet blue mini rex who loved to lick everybody, had a seizure in his cage. He died in the arms of one of the caretakers, one who was totally in love with him. So at least he wasn't alone.

I was also ticked off because the vet said the bunny with malocclusion didn't need any surgery or anything. Gah! Here's a picture of little Beansprout. You can't see her teeth, but you can see that her mouth is open a little because of the teeth.





This is the adorable little hotot boy who is on police hold. Don't let the face fool you, he's very sweet! I think he was annoyed because I wasn't petting him. And yes, he does have a bit of an eye infection but they said it's being treated.





Baxter, the tri-colored large boy. He's very friendly and easy to handle, but I'm reluctant to take him out. The last time I did, his "stuff" was hanging out when I picked him up and it was very disturbing.:? 





And this is Buck, soon to be my favorite once Marley gets adopted. He is slightly more shy than Baxter when in the cage. He's used to being picked up, but likes to do the trick where he kicks out of your hands once you start lifting him up. Loki used to do that too and it's not terribly hard to train a bun out of that. Buck snuggled on my lap for a while, then went exploring. Then he came back and turned into a bunny fur rug while I petted him and he snuggled with me. People kept walking into and out of the room on their breaks and he didn't care. Very laid back, snuggly boy.











Bunny rug!





On my lap





I also played with Princess- another dwarf hotot but with black ears- and Midnight, a silver martin-colored uppy-eared lop mix. I almost always take Midnight out since she has some cage aggression issues and didn't seem to be socialized at all. She's making great progress though, especially since I found her weakness... back massages!


----------



## 60bunnies (Mar 24, 2008)

i just saw pictures of your precious bunnies...i just recently found, and joined the rabbitsonline.net, late in 2007....are all your bunnies ok?...i saw r.i.p. by one of the names...has one crossed over the rainbow bridge?...i have 5 bunnies in my kitchen, and need to have them neutered, so bonding can take place again...they're all under one year of age, and cuddly, and feisty, and curious...just great bunnies...suzy


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Mar 26, 2008)

Oberbutt.  ~:muscleman:
All you gals/guys and yer entertaining blogs... :highfive:

Grins & sighs,


----------



## naturestee (Mar 26, 2008)

Hi 60bunnies! Yes, unfortunately my darling Sprite passed away last September. She and her sister Fey both have chronic, and sometimes severe, GI problems due to their Dwarf Hotot heritage. Sprite went into ileus very suddenly, and although my vet did everything possible she passed away in less than a day. Thankfully I had Oberon to cheer Fey up, otherwise I don't know what I would have done.

I really need to update this! When the ZooToo thing is done I'll post some of the cute videos and pictures I took for it. 

So watch this space!:biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 13, 2008)

Ahem. So, uh, it's been a really long time since I updated this blog. I do have a backlog of photos that I never cropped and uploaded, maybe I'll get around to them soon. But here's a few new ones.

Fey, I think you have something on your head.






My hat. It is a nom.





Oberon sez it sure is a nom!





Oberon: Love me! Fey: Oooh, nom!





And a cat. A Lily, in particular, doing what she always does.


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Sep 21, 2008)

You need to update more! I Haven't been here in a LONG time, and I need more ofFey, Loki, Oberonfix than this!

In my current state, the only cure is to be surrounded by constant bunny cuteness, I am counting on you to do your part!


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2008)

LOL! I'll do what I can. You could always visit if you want and play with the foster babies. I won't even pressure you to adopt one, I swear!

Unless you want me to pressure you.

In the meantime, here's the thread for my orphan baby:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39089&forum_id=8

And my foster mama and her two litters:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37280&forum_id=6


----------



## BSAR (Sep 21, 2008)

You take such great pics! Your animals are really cute!!


----------



## myheart (Sep 21, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> LOL! I'll do what I can. You could always visit if you want and play with the foster babies. I won't even pressure you to adopt one, I swear!
> 
> Unless you want me to pressure you.



It's too late Naturestee, I thinkwe are all on to how evil you are when it comes to getting rabbits homes. Don't deny it, 'cause you know what I am talking about....

:stikpoke

But I would help youfor the price of .... say.... one Oberon. 

myheart


----------



## Haley (Sep 21, 2008)

I never saw these recent pics- beautiful! 

I see you and I both have been neglecting our blogs *hint hint*


----------



## naturestee (Sep 21, 2008)

Ok, here's a quick one I just took the other day. Some couples dance cheek to cheek. Mocha and Loki, well...


----------



## TinysMom (Sep 21, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


>


[align=center]*OMG - I LOVE THIS!!!*
[/align]


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 22, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *naturestee wrote: *
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It is a stitch! I love all your pics! They're always so good!

(New Sitcom, called Butt to Butt will premiere...lol!) I know, I'm a tard:embarrassed:


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Sep 25, 2008)

no pressure huh? I have quite a few bunny mansion alterations to do before a new bunny comes home, so no pressure would be great, though I may be prone to bunny napping at this point, so if I were you I would be careful...


----------



## naturestee (Sep 25, 2008)

Well you're free to bunny nap the fosters babies. I'm sure the shelter wouldn't mind. Want a black loppy rex?

Keep in mind that if you steal Oberon, Myheart will hunt you down!:shock:


----------



## myheart (Sep 25, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Keep in mind that if you steal Oberon, Myheart will hunt you down!:shock:



:yeahthat: 

:duel

myheart


----------



## Whiskeylousmama (Sep 26, 2008)

At this point I want them all... lol. But if I give myself some time, cooler heads will prevail, and I will pick the bunny that needs me the most. I'd love one of your foster babies, but with them being so tiny and adaorable, something tells me they will find homes a lot quicker than some others. I think I will wait for the others.


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 26, 2008)

*Perfect!*

*naturestee wrote: *


> Ok, here's a quick one I just took the other day. Some couples dance cheek to cheek. Mocha and Loki, well...


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey, look! I'm finally uploading more pictures!

First, some news. Fey and Oberon are living together! I finally feel safe with it. Fey seems more happy now that she can spend her days snuggling with another bun. She's more playful now when I let her out, instead of moping or just snuggling and being lazy.

Here's the happy couple.





And Oberon in the cat tunnel.





Ok, now Dora. Can you believe she's about three months old now?:shock: She's doing really well, although she's still really small for her age. Can't be helped. She occasionally sneezes but she doesn't seem to be sick. Also, every rare once in a while she'll have a tiny bit of head tilt for a moment or two and will stumble if she tries to move then. The vet said just what I was thinking, that it's most likely from the head trauma she had. The rest of the time she has perfect balance and is very playful, plus eating and growing.

These pics were all taken about two weeks ago.










BOING!










Posing





Can I visit the other bunnies?















More in the next post...


----------



## Elf Mommy (Nov 15, 2008)

Dora is tooo cute! I just love her posing!

Minda


----------



## naturestee (Nov 15, 2008)

Refusing to sit still for a close-up.





Ok, there we go!










Jump in





Leave poops for the kitties





Jump out





About to jump down from the couch










Mmm, parsley!





You called?


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 15, 2008)

I'm glad Fey has someone to live with again  Good for her (and you) that they bonded!
And little Dora, is, oh... so precious. In some pictures, she looks almost like a mouse or a chipmunk. I just LOVE that last picture


----------



## myheart (Nov 16, 2008)

My little Obi is with his girlfriend full-time? Oh no...!!! How will he ever be able to bond with me?!!!! SQUIIIIISHHHH!!!!! Maybe you should pack his bags now before he gets too used to hanging out with Fey. Then I might just have to take them both....onder::wiggle

Dora is unbelievably long!!! OMG!!! You should stand a ruler next to her the next time she stretches out. Such a skinny, tiny little thing... She has to stretch out as long as Oberon is able to stretch.

I love all of Dora's action shot, but this one makes her look so personable.... This one needs to be in a Caption Contest.







Great update with the photos. Any more...?

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Nov 16, 2008)

LOL, that photo just makes me think "Nyaaah, what's up doc?"

I think she's about as long as Mocha nose to butt, but her legs are much longer. But when she snuggles down into her meatloaf position she really folds herself up and maybe 5-6 inches long. It's funny watching her do it, it's like bunny origami!

I took a few more pictures today. I'll see if I can get any more tonight. I want pics or video of her flopping but she doesn't ever do it when I have the camera handy. Little booger!

Oh, and Oberon says he's quite happy here with Fey, thankyouverymuch.


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

I think I need Dora. Oh and tell Oberon I met some NZ girls he needs. http://3bunnies.org/oompa_and_loompa.htm


----------



## myheart (Nov 16, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> Oh and tell Oberon I met some NZ girls he needs. http://3bunnies.org/oompa_and_loompa.htm



OMG!! They are beautiful!!! How did you ever find them? Yes... I will take them and an Obi, and an Apple, and a Wyatt, and .....

myheart


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 16, 2008)

*myheart wrote: *


> *JadeIcing wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh and tell Oberon I met some NZ girls he needs. http://3bunnies.org/oompa_and_loompa.htm
> ...



They are in the rescue I foster for. They are massive. One does these AMAZING flops. Hmm I am pretty sure Angela will not give up Obi. I know despite the attitude from those to they are not allowed to leave.


----------



## naturestee (Nov 16, 2008)

Alicia, those girls are stunning! Janet, want to do a road trip? For you of course, my house is full.

And no Obi for you!:nonono:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 16, 2008)

Those girls are absolutely gorgeous - of course - I LOVE Oberon - can we have more pictures of him...please? Its partly because of him that my heart was so drawn to Zeus when I went looking for a bunny...


----------



## myheart (Nov 16, 2008)

Man...! I can never win on the Obi situation! You're no fun!

Actually, if I took a roadtrip, it would be to Maryland to get that little Harlequin Dutch, Lucas http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11776520

This little guy takes my breath and my heart every time I see him. He reminds me so much of Patrick with the facial expression he wears. So if anyone is in Maryland and wants to help me adopt this little honey, let me know.

myheart


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 18, 2008)

I am so pleased for Oberon and Fey - they do look cute together 

And lookee at not-so-little Dora. She looks wonderful. Who'd have dared to hope things would work out so well, after all she'd been through? Such a little trooper (with great bunny parents).

Jan


----------



## Boz (Jan 17, 2009)

Dora is so darn adorable! :inlove:

EDIT: Whoa I didn't notice how old this blog was! Sorry!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 19, 2009)

*Boz wrote: *


> Dora is so darn adorable! :inlove:
> 
> *EDIT: Whoa I didn't notice how old this blog was! Sorry!*


I think that means that we need an update! Well, at least the link for your new blog, if/when you make one!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 27, 2009)

Making an update!

I have a few pics to post but I'm at work right now so I can't. I just wanted to post that Dora was spayed today. She was too small to use the laser for the incision, the vet was worried it would go too deep and hit an organ or something! James called a few hours ago and said she's home and hopping around her cage.

Annoying: the surgery took longer than it normally would. Her ovaries were really high up by her kidneys and her uterus was really fragile, more like... a wild bunny. Darnit.

Check in later to see if Dora takes her pain meds willingly or if she rips her stitches out by bouncing around the cage.:shame


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Do we even know what kind of bunner Dora is? Would that be considered a vote for the wild bunny? Whatever she is, she's adorable! :biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

I was going to ask about Dora and her spay, but I couldn't remember the date of the surgery. I am glad to hear that she made it through the spay safely, even though it was too long of a surgery time. Go little Dora...!!!!! :biggrin2:

Now I feel bad I didn't get to send extra prayers to her for a safe surgery. 

myheart

p.s. I think a picture update would be a good thing also....


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2009)

Kherrman, the guy who gave her to us said the parents were both pedigreed rabbits of some dwarf variety whose name he couldn't remember. She does look an awful lot like a Brittania Petite. Like, nearly show quality aside from her ears. Part of the reason we both still think domestic instead of wild (besides being very slender and long compared to the ones in our yard) is that neither of us think the guy is capable of making up an elaborate story just to get two orphaned wild rabbits taken care of. He was very much on the lower end of normal-functioning people, if not on the high end of developmentally disabled.

Dora is the perkiest rabbit to just have a spay that I've ever seen. She's not eating much, hardly anything but it is something. She's definitely peeing and last night left some squishy poos. But she's been bouncing all around her cage and is only slightly more careful because of her sore belly. She is NOT HAPPY about not being let out. It'll be interesting trying to get her litterbox out to clean it while keeping her in.

I'll try to upload some pictures now...

Edit: and she's only 1.2 lbs!:shock:


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, here's a few recent photos. This first one is for size reference. Look at how little she is! And Fey's a small bunny, about 3.5 lbs (usually less).





Hey, lady! Let me out!





Silhouette


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2009)

These are all from the day after Christmas. 





She's slightly crouched and ready to take off.










Hello over there!





Couch binkies are the best binkies.





Drop, flop, and roll! Is there a fire somewhere?










Such a hard life.


----------



## myheart (Jan 28, 2009)

OMG is she ever long when she is flopped out!!!! I do not know how you are able to handle such a tiny rabbit! 1.2 pounds?!!! 

I think I will stick to my Obi... Oh here Obi, Obi, Obi...... Come here and get squished up!!! 

myheart


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Jan 28, 2009)

Brit Petite's silhouette is astounding. A very slender and long-legged, spoiled and loved bun. She resembles an eastern cottontail yet looking at her silhouette is different from pictures of juvey e/c's we rehabbed. Look at those LEGS. ~ She sure knows how to use them...

1.2 lbs. :shock: ! She's so lucky to be with you and mr. stee.

Yup, yup, yup .... no matter if you love the arm lugs like Obi  or the elfin whisp kids, they all have their endearing charm.
More TLC thoughts for those post-surgery healing days. :bouquet:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jan 28, 2009)

Sounds like Dora is making a very quick recovery after her spay .

I can't get over how long her legs are! And I love the silhouette photo - hey, I love *all* the photos 

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 28, 2009)

Regardless of what Dora is, she's a little cutie!  So slender! I would be afraid of breaking her!


----------



## naturestee (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL, I'm more afraid of her breaking herself. She likes to find ways up to high places where she can't get down from, then makes a crazy jump once I notice and start coming over to help. So far though she has bones like rubber.

I'm gonna miss getting my little Dora licks while she's stuck in her cage. She loves to give me kisses.


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2009)

Well, little miss angry bunneh has gotten most of her appetite back. Today I thought to give her the pain meds by mixing it into a glob of her most favorite treat ever: Bene-bac. It worked and she licked most of it off a spoon. I wish I had thought of this yesterday. James came home from work to wrestle Dora into submission so I could syringe pain meds (and gas meds) into her. NOT FUN She does NOT like to be picked up _at all_. Much worse than the other boogers here because Dora has no sense of self-preservation.

Anyway, she's well on the mend! Now to figure out a way to clean out her litterbox without letting her out... Anyone have a tranquilizer gun?:shock:


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jan 29, 2009)

I take it that she's an explosive little ball of energy?


----------



## myheart (Jan 29, 2009)

Maybe you should take a hint from Fey and use distraction as the method of at least getting the pan out. Not sure how much more distraction it would take to get the pan back in though... :?

Good to hear she is feeling a bit better!!! 

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Jan 29, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> I take it that she's an explosive little ball of energy?



Yes. Always. But now she's been cooped up for longer than... ever and will have to remain cooped up. I've never been able to last the full recommended 10 days or whatever past surgery for keeping a bun locked in the cage so we'll see how long it lasts. Mocha broke me when she went on hunger strike at day 3.

Myheart- there is no distraction great enough to keep her from running out that door. But there is a husband whose hands could get in the way...:idea


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2009)

:bump 

Bumping up your blog to find out how little Dora is doing. Thanks to the counter on the thread, she should be due for some excess running by day ten. Did she have her first day out? Did she make you dizzy with her antics? :biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh, uh, I meant to post when I let her out! I cheated and let her out the evening of day 9 (last week Thursday). She had been doing binkies in her cage for days with no harm done and I couldn't stand to see her begging any more.

She hopped out, looked around slowly, looked at me, then did a binky straight up in the air higher than I've ever seen her do before. Cue mad dashing and binkies around the living room for a good 30 minutes before stopping to catch her breath.

Last night she was flopping on the couch with me, letting me pet her, and looking like the sweetest little thing ever. Till I walked into the dining area and found all the poops she left just before joining me on the couch.:rollseyes


----------



## myheart (Feb 9, 2009)

*naturestee wrote: *


> She hopped out, looked around slowly, looked at me, then did a binky straight up in the air higher than I've ever seen her do before. Cue mad dashing and binkies around the living room for a good 30 minutes before stopping to catch her breath.



Too cute!!! Wish you had video, but then again you wouldn't have been able to follow her with all of her dashing. Good to hear she made the full recovery and back to her normal self. :running bunny

myheart

p.s. I knew you wouldn't make it the full ten days...:coolness:


----------



## naturestee (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey, I was close to 10 days! That's the closest I've ever gotten, since Dora runs faster and jumps higher than any of the others so I made sure to wait longer.

I think I'd need a properly place ceiling camera that can take in the whole living room to show Dora doing her full speed runs.


----------



## Haley (Feb 10, 2009)

She has such a unique look! Im shocked she isnt a wild bun. Does she let you hold her?


----------



## naturestee (Feb 10, 2009)

She hates being picked up now. Probably because we had to give her so many meds as a baby. She's snuggly in her own way though, and loves to groom me. If she's not very hyper at the moment she does like to be petted too. Usually she's just to hyper to sit still for more than a moment.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Feb 10, 2009)

You should just put a video recorder on one of her main bunways and film her doin' her thing. That's what I did with Berry-Boo. Most of the pictures/video that I took of her were around one corner in our hall!


----------



## myheart (Mar 12, 2009)

I can't believe it has been a whole month since our last update on Dora!!!! What is up with that?!!! 

More Dora soon, please. :biggrin2:

btw... While posting pics of Dora, perhaps a few picsof my big guy, Oberon, would be good to see also. And while your at it, how about Mocha, Loki, and Fey...? :coolness::biggrin2:

myheart


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 12, 2009)

I agree!


----------



## naturestee (Mar 12, 2009)

Yeah, I should probably get on that. I do have some pics that I took a couple of weeks ago, and James took some super-cute pics of the cats. They both crammed themselves into one sack-style cat bed.

Dora is still growing. She's a bit bigger than she used to be. She's still a skinny little thing though.

Loki goes in for a dental check on Tuesday, and Mocha's going with him since she hasn't had a checkup for a couple of years now. She's a middle aged matron, time to get her looked at, lol!


----------



## myheart (Mar 19, 2009)

:wiggleHad to see if the new pics were posted yet because Dora was the mystery bunny on Tuesday's RO News. 

:stikpokeNope.... Jen must have used an old pic of sweet little Dora.... Maybe someday she will be able to use a more up-to-date photo. 

Guess I'll just have to check back next week or something...:coolness:

myheart


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 19, 2009)

This blog really needs more Oberon pictures - ASAP. 

By the way - how long have you had him? Just curious...I remember when you first had him and I was trying to place how long it has been.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Mar 19, 2009)

I think we need updates on everybun!


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 20, 2009)

:waiting::biggrin2::biggrin2:

Jan


----------



## kherrmann3 (Apr 25, 2009)

Any updates on your fur babies? We haven't gotten written or photo updates in awhile.  How are you?


----------



## Boz (Jun 4, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Any updates on your fur babies? We haven't gotten written or photo updates in awhile.  How are you?


Updates!

leaseplease:


----------

